# 1700x to 3900x? worth the upgrade?



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi,

I've been looking into upgrading for a while... I game and I animate using maya. I'm mostly on my computer doing 2 of those things. With 32gb 3200 mhz ram would this be a good idea to upgrade? Or is the 1700x just worth keeping for a good while?
It's hard to distinguish need from want when upgrading. I was going to make a choice by Friday but I'll keep the poll till Saturday
Thanks


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 3, 2020)

Even my 3700x is significantly and noticeably faster than my old 1700x. The 3900x is faster still. I would upgrade, if you can afford it. Or, as is always the way, wait to see if AMD's refresh of Zen 2 is coming soon....


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 3, 2020)

If you can afford it it would improve everything you do so yes go for it.


----------



## XL-R8R (Mar 3, 2020)

I'd hold tight and do a board/ram/cpu upgrade when the 4 series Ryzens hit.


Your system should be 'fine' for anything you throw at it in the mean-time and the wait will be worth it.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2020)

I wouldn't the 1700x is still a fast CPU unless your making money on your Maya renders or you can't play your games anymore.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 3, 2020)

Well not sure how much benefit you will get in Maya as that using probably more your GPU power but in editing you can expect significant improvements with that 24 threads also expect some benefit in gaming but not as much with that RTX 2060,IPC/Single core performance is around 40% better on 3900X and overall multi-core performance is almost 2x better in many benchmarks .....All in all If you earning your $ with that PC than it's definitely worth an upgrade otherwise you might want to wait a bit more and see what will arrive in the "near" future......


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 3, 2020)

Even though, the low-end R5 3600 is better in everything against the 1700X (imagine 3900X) I wouldnt do it right now.
Like others said if you do not facing any significant issues with the current 1700X, I suggest you wait until the end of 2020. Then you will have (if not more)  much cheaper options at least.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes and no. It will be a noticeable upgrade for sure, but at the same time (corona virus not messing things up) you're look at AMD announcing and launching the 4000 series later this year (Q3?). Might as well wait for that?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 3, 2020)

I would hold out till the 3950X drops in price at the very least unless you're making money with what you currently are doing and the 3900X makes you more. 

For gaming your chip is more than adequate for a RTX 2060.


----------



## john_ (Mar 3, 2020)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> It's hard to distinguish need from want when upgrading.


This means, in my opinion, that you don't do work that really needs this kind of upgrade. If you where doing heavy work, you wouldn't even asked. You would have upgraded already. I also believe that you don't really care for that extra frame in games, so probably you are fine there too. As it was mentioned in another post already, you should wait for the 4000 series of Ryzen processors and maybe then keep an eye for price drops on the 3900X or a nice chance to find a cheap one in the second hand hardware market. That 370 board probably wouldn't be able to accept a 4000 series CPU (too old chipset, probably capable to support the new series, but I doubt companies will produce new BIOSes for so old motherboards), but that 4000 series of processors will help to see 3000 series CPUs going down in price.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 3, 2020)

john_ said:


> This means, in my opinion, that you don't do work that really needs this kind of upgrade. If you where doing heavy work, you wouldn't even asked. You would have upgraded already. I also believe that you don't really care for that extra frame in games, so probably you are fine there too. As it was mentioned in another post already, you should wait for the 4000 series of Ryzen processors and maybe then keep an eye for price drops on the 3900X or a nice chance to find a cheap one in the second hand hardware market. That 370 board probably wouldn't be able to accept a 4000 series CPU (too old chipset, probably capable to support the new series, but I doubt companies will produce new BIOSes for so old motherboards), but that 4000 series of processors will help to see 3000 series CPUs going down in price.



I checked and the board supports it the 3900x. I don't do any heavy work, mostly just animation with renders here and there. Technically, animation does take a big toll on your computer so it will start to chug due to all the keyframes .Somewhat true i would of upgraded already but I at the same time i would of asked anyways cause I like to get good performance. Extra frames in games not a huge deal so long as it runs without hiccups.

Maya typically uses a lot of RAM and CPU resources unless you're rendering in vray, render man, etc that uses gpu.

Edit: if it doesn't win, is there anything I should invest in? Like a x570 motherboard to use meanwhile? Or better cpu cooler anything I that?


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2020)

I voted yes because spending money and upgrading is fun.  That said, you can probably wait until something better comes along or you feel like upgrading the GPU.  I have a feeling many 2000 series will be popping up used this year.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 3, 2020)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I checked and the board supports it the 3900x. I don't do any heavy work, mostly just animation with renders here and there. Technically, animation does take a big toll on your computer so it will start to chug due to all the keyframes .Somewhat true i would of upgraded already but I at the same time i would of asked anyways cause I like to get good performance. Extra frames in games not a huge deal so long as it runs without hiccups.
> 
> Maya typically uses a lot of RAM and CPU resources unless you're rendering in vray, render man, etc that uses gpu.
> 
> Edit: if it doesn't win, is there anything I should invest in? Like a x570 motherboard to use meanwhile? Or better cpu cooler anything I that?




I think if you're going to do a large investment into a new platform its better to hold off till the ryzen 4000 cpu drop..... I have a 3900X its great both for gaming and Blender not sure how similar that sort of workload is to yours. It holds up really well with a 2080 ti but I still use my 9900k system primarily for gaming... Your board has a relatively weak 6 phase it will probably run pretty hot unless you have really good airflow over it. My 3900X hits about 165w under heavy load at stock so I would give it a try in your board see if you're comfortable with whatever VRM temps you end up with.
Better cooling is always a plus even something like a Noctua NH-U12S will be adequate for stock speeds. 


I voted no but its your money so if you just want to drop a 12 core into your system and play around with it more power to ya.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My 3900X hits about 165w under heavy load



Just curious, where did you measure that?  I have yet to get mine over 145w.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 3, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Just curious, where did you measure that?  I have yet to get mine over 145w.




Just software Hwinfo running Blender with avx... Running the Aorus Master stock.... I'm guessing this will vary slightly motherboard to motherboard... At the wall with a meter total system hits around 250w with a Titanium psu so its probably close. Interestingly its nearly identical power draw wise to my 9900k system with mce enabled about 15-20w lower for the ryzen system.


if you fallow buildzoids guide you can actually get it to do around 200 watts but I don't need the extra boost. For now it's just Asus/Gigabyte but I'm sure he will do an Asrock/Msi one soon.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 3, 2020)

keep? don't see the point in upgrading a 2 year old 8c/16t cpu unless it really hinders your work in some way


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 3, 2020)

I would wait for the 4000 series.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 4, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> keep? don't see the point in upgrading a 2 year old 8c/16t cpu unless it really hinders your work in some way



The OP has been thinking about it for a while so the itch is there. There is a tangible benefit in going from a 1700X to 3900X, a 200-500 MHZ increase in clock speed and a boost in IPC.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 4, 2020)

If you want to upgrade and can grab it on sale? Why not. Otherwise you might as well carry on with your 1700x and see what comes out of the 4xxx series.


----------



## theonek (Mar 4, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> I would wait for the 4000 series.



4000 series is about an year away of fully release in stores....


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 4, 2020)

theonek said:


> 4000 series is about an year away of fully release in stores....


He already has a Ryzen, wouldn't it be better to get the last one compatible with AM4?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Even my 3700x is significantly and noticeably faster than my old 1700x. The 3900x is faster still. I would upgrade, if you can afford it. Or, as is always the way, wait to see if AMD's refresh of Zen 2 is coming soon....


That's what I was going to post when I saw the thread, the IPC is pretty much better.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 4, 2020)

Go with upgrade, single thread is much faster with 3000 series and mutli thread performance is better too.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2020)

im holding on to my 1700 for now but definitely going 4600/4900 depending on pricing.

definitely not a bad upgrade though.  Just very close to the 4k release.

maybe grab a 3600 for now for the single thread (multi-thread would be about the same) and then upgrade to the 4k series.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 4, 2020)

If what you have works, the upgrade may just be bit of a a disappointment. Sure, it will bench faster, but just how much will you realize that $400+ investment? If you think it will make a difference, I would at least wait until after Intel announces the 10xxx series. AMD just might counter that with even lower prices.


----------



## jesdals (Mar 4, 2020)

I would wait and get a new board as well, you might find less support of memory on 1. gen motherboard and the match between Ifinity settings on these cpus is a must. But on the other side, one could try with x370 board first and se if its limiting the cpu. I have gone all ssd in my setup, and its really nice - but the compability with memory is the best with my x570 board.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 4, 2020)

There's a saying in my language, extra money makes you itch to spend.

Seeing this year's Zen will be the last gen in AM4 socket, I'd wait for that as a last hurrah.



jesdals said:


> I would wait and get a new board as well


Why? What would a new board offer his current one doesn’t?


----------



## Mats (Mar 4, 2020)

Not for now.
Wait for new Intel and AMD CPU's to launch, as both might potentially drive down prices (not by much tho), or maybe you'll get a 4900X for the same price.

That is, if you can wait..


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 4, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> If what you have works, the upgrade may just be bit of a a disappointment. Sure, it will bench faster, but just how much will you realize that $400+ investment?



Exactly what this guy said. I am not upgrading. Same CPU as yours. 

I will change my graphics to whatever comes out this year. Maybe AMD with their own raytracing technology. 
Right now a RTX 2080Ti will not bottleneck the 1700x. 

You will get 2 minutes and 17 seconds faster export time on Adobe Premiere Pro, is it worth the money? You alone can decide.


----------



## Midiamp (Mar 5, 2020)

Buy used or discounted at 3/4 the price, then save for 2 years on the second gen AM5 socket or whatever AMD named their next gen socket.

My simple rule of thumb for AMD is buy X series board, and buy 1-2 processor in that socket, 3 max if you're splurging. My friends who are running X370 are rocking 3900X like champs, and here I am penny pinching with B450 board and had to buy another board because of BIOS memory limitation (changed from MSI B450M Mortar to B450 Tomahawk Max).


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the info guys. It means a lot. Even though upgrade won in the poll the ones that commented why I shouldn't seemed more reasonable. I am just going to wait it out till I hear more info through the year. Thanks all that voted and commented.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 8, 2020)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. It means a lot. Even though upgrade won in the poll the ones that commented why I shouldn't seemed more reasonable. I am just going to wait it out till I hear more info through the year. Thanks all that voted and commented.



The Ryzen 9 3900X is a beast, no question. But considering that Ryzen 4000 is releasing later this year and that the 3000 lineup has already made such massive improvements, I'd delay until this next round to be ahead of the curve and benefit from the further improvements.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 8, 2020)

theonek said:


> 4000 series is about an year away of fully release in stores....


And where did you get this information from? Do you work at AMD?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

I would say wait and see how the 3rd gen (4000) compares to the 2nd Gen (3000).

Id go for a price reduced top end part unless if the 4000 series is that much better for a mid range part (3600 vs 2700X) than the top end parts...


----------

